# My Birds - Lory, Cockatiels, Conures (Lots of Pics!)



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

I've posted these pictures before I think, but as we have a new section, i'll put them here too!

Summer:


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Sweet Pea:
































































James:



























Together


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Ziva:

































































CJ:





































(Together)


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Summer is stunning, what is she? I may have to post some pictures of my grey now there's a new section!


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

WOW they are all stunning :2thumb: 

summer is beautiful


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks 

Summer is a black capped lory


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ace pics as usual Jess! The flight pics are fab! :2thumb:


----------



## prettymaids (Mar 18, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!! Summer is just stunning!


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow, Summer is an amazing looking bird!! Never seen one before...


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Gawjus birds! Summer & Sweet Pea are stunning :flrt:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

oooo my Summer is gorgeous :flrt: out of interest how much are Lorys going for? I had a gorgeous lutino cockatiels was so tame and would push her head under your hand if you stopped scratching her head :lol2:


----------



## fiona_951 (May 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Just out of interest, what type of Lori is that? She's beautiful!

They're all beautiful though, lovely photos =) 

x


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks all :2thumb:


bosshogg said:


> oooo my Summer is gorgeous :flrt: out of interest how much are Lorys going for? I had a gorgeous lutino cockatiels was so tame and would push her head under your hand if you stopped scratching her head :lol2:


My little lutino is like that, she is a sweetheart. She came out of an aviary (via a pet shop - not a good start!!) and was terrified of people when I got her, she's the tamest bird I have now :lol2:

The prices of lories have shot up the last year as the overseas breeders are charging a fortune for their birds. The black caps are anywhere between £300 and £500 that i've seen at the moment. You can get a rainbow lorikeet for about £250, I was offered one hand reared for £75 only 18 months ago!! 



fiona_951 said:


> Oh my gosh! Just out of interest, what type of Lori is that? She's beautiful!
> 
> They're all beautiful though, lovely photos =)
> 
> x


 
Thank you  She is a black capped :flrt:


----------

